# Aoc



## Grumpy

She deserves her own space.


----------



## happyazz




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126111


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126139"/>


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126144


----------



## frequentflier

This is the first thread for me this morning. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> ...


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126144"/>


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126145





I gotta share that one.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126145


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 126162


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126180


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## stgislander

She's going to be the gift that just keeps giving.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126208


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 126214



After she gets her bedroom assignment.


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 126228


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126301


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126301


----------



## This_person

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 126291



View attachment 126316


----------



## RoseRed

This_person said:


> View attachment 126316



Yes it is!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 126316



Yeah it is.... It really is.


----------



## This_person

Kyle said:


> Yeah it is.... It really is.



I agree!  It's AOC that doesn't find it funny.


----------



## This_person

RoseRed said:


> Yes it is!



If it was me saying it, not AOC, I'd have posted this:

View attachment 126327



Self portrait


----------



## wharf rat

...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

wharf rat said:


> ...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> ...


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> ...




Seriously!  Why should Nigel Tufnel be the only one who can dial the 11?


----------



## wharf rat

Kyle said:


> Seriously!  Why should Nigel Tufnel be the only one who can dial the 11?


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126677


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126677


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126683


----------



## stgislander

Damn those eyes are freaky.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## RoseRed

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 126684


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Damn those eyes are freaky.



She’s freaky all over.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> She’s freaky all over.



But is she a Super Freak?


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## limblips

If Tranny and AOC had a child...….


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## stgislander

Did she say anything memorable on Colbert last night?


----------



## Gilligan

Sing it with me....


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> Did she say anything memorable on Colbert last night?



She said she gives "zero ####s" about the Dem leadership telling her to tone it down.


----------



## limblips

Get the popcorn!  This is gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Gilligan said:


> Sing it with me....
> 
> View attachment 126751


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> She said she gives "zero ####s" about the Dem leadership telling her to tone it down.



Every party needs a backbench bomb thrower.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

I’m loving this: “the world is going to end in 12 years because of climate change.”


----------



## Dupontster

kom526 said:


> I’m loving this: “the world is going to end in 12 years because of climate change.”



OK, just watch.. I bet it is going to get a lot warmer in a few months.. So climate change IS coming..


----------



## General Lee

She is a disgrace and so are the folks of New York who voted her in. They and her ought to be ashamed. She opens her mouth and her lips are moving but nothing comes out but a bunch of jibberish.


----------



## Dupontster

General Lee said:


> She opens her mouth and her lips are moving but nothing comes out but a bunch of jibberish.



Typical Liberal Democrat


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

Gilligan said:


> Sing it with me....
> 
> View attachment 126751




Got dat right..


----------



## vraiblonde

Dupontster said:


> ...



This exactly.


----------



## RoseRed

https://www.facebook.com/UncleSamsN...lFSq6z31VK1fDTVBxXrRnkUQkxP8U&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARAXxF8ypH07AypNzdtjDGDseqBcJxcOoTsukE6hIHI_TYUVaphaeNwiKrjLuFN4vvupLQ30sgrByd1CfCvlqTrotdHvnP8OwbRPLTBMTvOsVvx53grltRsiJLgp5SbrXpAc6n7RtbNFGCYMGAWMtCCtneZAmVnns0EXrbHfGNFEMsvLfw5-upf8qvPcBKWF43ob6XWuKU5bOSZ8Bv8_s7zcqzEB3MKIXDmqTs68EU9ayQvdDKYYlaQOdxf3EI6JXgigU90M8ZhLkwui8aAOqoL-TJy-BRskJMNuRwoEatJu6E6FG44jX1i3AmvG7BuCT0K1dcz5obVGRh9tsFMrXQAjRtkglkoG7IVVmQI6boub6wbvQ40QNQlMbKP9rqYL9Mb3

I hope this works, funny stuff!


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

Just saw where Michael Moore wants her to run or POTUS. Dems should embrace her.. Starting a poll. I would vote for AOC_____. I will not vote for AOC____.  I can't vote yet because I need to think about it first..


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed

I just bought some of these at the store.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> I just bought some of these at the store.


Early planning for your gardening come spring?


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Early planning for your gardening come spring?


Yup.  Also bought a nice rib eye steak!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> Yup.  Also bought a nice rib eye steak!


Most people have a baked potato with a steak, but I guess Cheerios work.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Most people have a baked potato with a steak, but I guess Cheerios work.


And chicken, ham and milk...


----------



## gary_webb

RoseRed said:


> And chicken, ham and milk...


Are you going to grow your own chickens, pigs, and cows?


----------



## RoseRed

gary_webb said:


> Are you going to grow your own chickens, pigs, and cows?


Nope.


----------



## Ken King




----------



## Monello

Ken King said:


> View attachment 134884


How udderly comical.


----------



## Dupontster

Just because AOC is getting ALL the attention. Herrrrrrrrrre's Nancy


----------



## Dupontster

This one been posted yet?


----------



## h3mech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 126111


did anyone else notice she has Charlie Manson's Eyes.


----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## RoseRed

h3mech said:


> did anyone else notice she has Charlie Manson's Eyes.


Yes. 









						Aoc
					

I’m loving this: “the world is going to end in 12 years because of climate change.”




					forums.somd.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

MAGA = Make Alexandria Go Away


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## limblips

….


----------



## Dupontster

Why does AOC tip-toe past medicine cabinets?
So she doesn’t wake up the sleeping pills.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## limblips

...


----------



## limblips

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> ...


I was just thinking about that.  She's been running full steam ahead with no breaks.  Any bets on when she mentally crashes?  I'm thinking 3 months from now.


----------



## This_person

GWguy said:


> I was just thinking about that.  She's been running full steam ahead with no breaks.  Any bets on when she mentally crashes?  I'm thinking 3 months from now.


You don't think she already has?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 134985











						There were 3 scientists....
					

....  who wanted to see what would happen if you plugged up the south-bound end of a north-bound elephant.  So they did.  They inserted a cork into the butt of a huge bull elephant.  Over time, the elephant grew larger.  Larger, and larger and larger, until the scientists decided they had to do...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## AnthonyJames

stgislander said:


> But is she a Super Freak?


My brother would have hit that!


----------



## Dupontster

Question of the day..


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## vraiblonde

This thread  

That girl will be President some day, watch and see.


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Bonehead

vraiblonde said:


> This thread
> 
> That girl will be President some day, watch and see.



I sincerely hope that I am dead if that ever comes about.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## CRHS89

I just saw a clip where she said until someone else comes up with a plan to deal with climate change, she is the boss. Full of herself isn't she??


----------



## Dupontster

CRHS89 said:


> I just saw a clip where she said until someone else comes up with a plan to deal with climate change, she is the boss. Full of herself isn't she??


Don't think she realizes yet that she is an employee of the people that elected her. NOT the boss. OH and she IS full of something more than herself..


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> Don't think she realizes yet that she is an employee of the people that elected her. NOT the boss.


Other than the Amazon thing, has anyone seen any real regrets from the voters on electing her?


----------



## Dupontster

But she's the boss now..


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## stgislander

The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Dupontster

Nailed it...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Dupontster

Here she is in all her glory..


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## happyazz

Dupontster said:


> ...


----------



## glhs837




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

..


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> ...


  If only.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## vraiblonde

Has this one been posted yet?


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Has this one been posted yet?
> 
> View attachment 135849


Oh, goodness no.  Please don't make her go away.  She's among the funniest of things to happen in politics since Carter.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## vraiblonde

A two-fer


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135885


Hmmm... I just saw that one last night!


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## limblips




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


>




WINNER!!


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>


Beast ever!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> ...
> View attachment 136850


Willie Brown approves.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And finally today, my current favorite.






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

This one's kinda cute....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## NextJen




----------



## stgislander

NextJen said:


> View attachment 137217


I was half expecting a picture of Chumlee.


----------



## Yooper

stgislander said:


> I was half expecting a picture of Chumlee.


Have you ever noticed you never see Chumlee and AOC in the same shot?

Hmmm. Inquiring minds want to know.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> I was half expecting a picture of Chumlee.


Here ya go.  Tennessee Tuxedo and Chumlee


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> Here ya go.  Tennessee Tuxedo and Chumlee
> 
> View attachment 137358


That looks like some serious cultural appropriation there.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

Hey, everyone has been a little hard on her.. Let's think about this..


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Yooper

AOC & her minions summed up in one picture:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> View attachment 137462
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Looks like she's making a gang sign with her hands.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

--- End of sashay (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 137913


She's okay with getting a raise up to $180k, but those Amazon folks that would have made $150k? Nah.

AOC: the very definition of a harridan.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

https://genesiustimes.com/ocasio-co...5xSfoR9BQPisshHlZxJEOjP0_2HVs0C-CTbmMiWNcfbXg


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 137913


----------



## Yooper

Dupontster said:


> https://genesiustimes.com/ocasio-cortez-vows-to-use-only-lowercase-letters-to-fight-capitalism/


That was really good. Can't use capital letters because...capitalism. Quite the chuckle. Thank you!

P.S. Wonder how she feels about periods, colons, and the like?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> https://genesiustimes.com/ocasio-co...5xSfoR9BQPisshHlZxJEOjP0_2HVs0C-CTbmMiWNcfbXg


----------



## saddlemount




----------



## GWguy

saddlemount said:


> View attachment 137922


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> That was really good. Can't use capital letters because...capitalism. Quite the chuckle. Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Wonder how she feels about periods, colons, and the like?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 137913


I'm surprised she didn't apply for a raise on Day One.
That's what folks her age do at my place of work.


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## GWguy

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 138034


Ask your home planet to submit an entry!


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138195


omg.....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Kyle

That second pic looks like she's about to take the hook.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## my-thyme

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 138290


Oh, look, it's the wymins in white again!


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech

L


CPUSA said:


> View attachment 138290


Looks like the lunch ladies are here.


----------



## Tech

Eat more chicken.


----------



## This_person

Tech said:


> Eat more chicken.


Dayum


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## ifxtrks

Dupontster said:


> ...


OMG


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

The pearl clutching leftist wing nuts comments are entertaining as well.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech




----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


>



Not to inject too much seriousness into this - but why is anyone taking her seriously,
now that the whole world knows she faked those pictures?


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Yooper

Has this made an appearance yet:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

...


----------



## Dupontster

ICE detention centers are everywhere folks.


----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Yooper

Putting things into perspective....






Apologies if previously posted.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138821
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




 

Careful Dude Your Obsession is Showing


----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138821
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 138819


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## luvmygdaughters




----------



## GURPS




----------



## This_person

That literally hurt to try and read.


----------



## vraiblonde

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 138950



I thought this was fake news, but nope - here it is:









						Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez on the 2020 Presidential Race and Trump’s Crisis at the Border
					

A hero to the left and a favored villain of the right, the New York congressional representative sits for a long interview with David Remnick.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Here's another quote from that interview:

_Yeah, I mean, maybe she does do slight annoyance, but it’s not direct, or indirect, I don’t know. I think this is the thing, where it’s, like, first of all, I think leadership, their primary goal right now is making sure that everyone who won a swing seat comes back. So I think that that’s where a lot of their time—rightfully, I think, justifiably—is invested, in those relationships. _


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> Here's another quote from that interview:
> 
> _Yeah, I mean, maybe she does do slight annoyance, but it’s not direct, or indirect, I don’t know. I think this is the thing, where it’s, like, first of all, I think leadership, their primary goal right now is making sure that everyone who won a swing seat comes back. So I think that that’s where a lot of their time—rightfully, I think, justifiably—is invested, in those relationships. _


Damn... that made my head hurt.


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## This_person




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 140402




Snopes says it's a fake post.  So who do you believe?


----------



## SamSpade

GWguy said:


> Snopes says it's a fake post.  So who do you believe?


Let me put it THIS way...

If _I_ had posted it, how many of you would have even HESITATED to think I was joking?


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

SAD


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> SAD


I just had a vision of her at 60.  Not going to be a pretty sight.....


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## luvmygdaughters

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 141154


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Dupontster said:


> View attachment 141650


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## CPUSA

Please help me caption this one...


----------



## stgislander

Oh those lips.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Oh those lips.


Keep in mind, at some point, those lips begin to speak ...


----------



## CPUSA

stgislander said:


> Oh those lips.


I, personally think AOC is the perfect female...

Attractive
Nice Rack
Pouty Lips
Great Job
Dumber than Chit


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Keep in mind, at some point, those lips begin to speak ...


Well there is that.


----------



## GWguy

There's a Godfather joke in that pic somewhere.


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## RoseRed

She has beaver teefs.


----------



## jazz lady

Dupontster said:


>




That's EXACTLY what I thought of when I saw that picture.


----------



## MiddleGround

Their creepy and their kooky
Mysterious and spooky
Their all together ooky
The Socialist Party

Da Dah Da Da.....


----------



## CPUSA

GWguy said:


> There's a Godfather joke in that pic somewhere.


I think I got one!!
BRB...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## GregV814

CPUSA said:


> Please help me caption this one...
> 
> View attachment 141989


well it initially reminded me of west side story...and she is a low grade New Yorker, remember the scene, “ boy, boy, silly boy, stay loose boy”. (Snapping fingers)


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## somdwatch

Look Up Please when you hold your lips like that, your ruining it!


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## glhs837

CPUSA said:


> Please help me caption this one...
> 
> View attachment 141989




"So, there I was, with Shumers set in one hand, and Stenys in the other......"


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## limblips

Dupontster said:


> View attachment 142096


Ouch, ouch, ouch, stop with the teeth!


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Dupontster

OK, This is my last one.. Promise..


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Dupontster said:


> OK, This is my last one.. Promise..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142422


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## Monello

I ca't wait to see her campaign for reelection.  I wonder what she is going to tout as her successes.


----------



## Dupontster




----------



## This_person




----------



## Dupontster




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Kyle




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## luvmygdaughters

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 145005


----------



## Grumpy

This is better than anything I could cook up...and it's real


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> This is better than anything I could cook up...and it's real


If this were SNL it would be hilarious, sadly she's real.


----------



## SamSpade

Grumpy said:


> This is better than anything I could cook up...and it's real


I was wondering when someone was gonna post this.
When I first heard this, I thought - seriously, how stupid is this woman?

I realized later it wasn't stupid so much as it was how much her world view is screwed up.
Her point wasn't so much that it can't be done - she was implying that people who succeed have to have help.
She was ridiculing the impossibility of pulling yourself up by your bootstraps as a metaphor for the fact that - 
it is impossible, so you MUST need help.

And then a crap ton of people dumped on Twitter and explained to her how wrong she is.


----------



## ifxtrks

SamSpade said:


> I was wondering when someone was gonna post this.
> When I first heard this, I thought - seriously, how stupid is this woman?
> 
> I realized later it wasn't stupid so much as it was how much her world view is screwed up.
> Her point wasn't so much that it can't be done - she was implying that people who succeed have to have help.
> She was ridiculing the impossibility of pulling yourself up by your bootstraps as a metaphor for the fact that -
> it is impossible, so you MUST need help.
> 
> And then a crap ton of people dumped on Twitter and explained to her how wrong she is.


I appreciate your attempt to buffer the idiocy of her statement(s) but I truly believe she was pointing out the physical impossibility of picking oneself up by the bootstraps.


----------



## SamSpade

ifxtrks said:


> I appreciate your attempt to buffer the idiocy of her statement(s) but I truly believe she was pointing out the physical impossibility of picking oneself up by the bootstraps.



More like she was trying to re-interpret the meaning of the phrase to mean, you can't do something hard like that without help.
She must be a real killjoy.


----------



## Clem72

ifxtrks said:


> I appreciate your attempt to buffer the idiocy of her statement(s) but I truly believe she was pointing out the physical impossibility of picking oneself up by the bootstraps.





SamSpade said:


> More like she was trying to re-interpret the meaning of the phrase to mean, you can't do something hard like that without help.
> She must be a real killjoy.



I feel it's a combination of the two.  She was unfamiliar with the very well established meaning of the phrase (to accomplish something without outside help) so she looked the phrase up in wikipedia or something and saw that the origin was satirical, and then assumed that people who used that phrase were joking, knowing it was impossible to do what they ask.


----------



## SamSpade

Clem72 said:


> I feel it's a combination of the two.  She was unfamiliar with the very well established meaning of the phrase (to accomplish something without outside help) so she looked the phrase up in wikipedia or something and saw that the origin was satirical, and then assumed that people who used that phrase were joking, knowing it was impossible to do what they ask.



When I first heard it, I wanted to say, hey moron, "get the lead out of your ass" doesn't ACTUALLY mean you have lead in it. If someone needs to "pull themselves together" it doesn't mean, literally they're in pieces, and if their head is in the clouds, it doesn't mean to go looking for it in the atmosphere. But I read the context. She's just trying to add her own part into it.

Can't wait until this woman pisses off her constituents enough that they send her back to her bartending.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## PrchJrkr

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 145226



AOC, the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## CPUSA




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## gemma_rae

AOC attempts to levitate boots by their straps.


----------



## CPUSA

This weeks, "This May Take  a Moment"...


----------



## stgislander

CPUSA said:


> View attachment 145924


----------



## CPUSA




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy

Truth


----------



## GregV814

I mailed AOC a letter with my complaint. Are local, state and federal prisoners, here and abroad , getting their virus check too??? She should bring this up at another hearing!!!


----------



## Grumpy

GregV814 said:


> I mailed AOC a letter with my complaint. Are local, state and federal prisoners, here and abroad , getting their virus check too??? She should bring this up at another hearing!!!


Along with "Why is there air?"


----------



## CPUSA

Grumpy said:


> Truth
> View attachment 146722



Case in Point...


----------



## GURPS

wt a f


----------



## GregV814

CPUSA said:


> Case in Point...
> 
> View attachment 146860


Is this Babylon bee???


----------



## UglyBear

Wait until she finds out that Fanta is actually Nazi pop!


----------



## DaSDGuy

Grumpy said:


> This is better than anything I could cook up...and it's real


Actually you can lift yourself up by your bootstraps if you use your brain. Just lift one foot at a time, set it down, then lift the other.  Its the"using your brain" part that is impossible for her to accomplish. That would be like dividing by zero.


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> Wait until she finds out that Fanta is actually Nazi pop!




 


Nice Historical Reference


----------



## luvmygdaughters

CPUSA said:


> Case in Point...
> 
> View attachment 146860


Please tell me this is not real!!!!


----------



## ifxtrks

luvmygdaughters said:


> Please tell me this is not real!!!!


It's hard to tell with all the witticisms that come out of her mouth.


----------



## CPUSA

GregV814 said:


> Is this Babylon bee???


Not sure...found it on a FB fan site


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153599


No problem.  Stop pushing your global climate change agenda and it will happen all by itself.  or so you would believe.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dupontster

OH, give a girl a break.. She has had a rough life....


----------



## Tech

Dupontster said:


> OH, give a girl a break.. She has had a rough life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155021


Is that Brian Williams in the front seat?


----------



## Dupontster

Tech said:


> Is that Brian Williams in the front seat?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle

I swear she reminds me of Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## RoseRed

:brainfreeze:


----------



## Tech

RoseRed said:


> :brainfreeze:



Damn, she remembered to lift her head.
Hoping for a reboot of Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> :brainfreeze:



That only works if you take a deep breath though.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> :brainfreeze:



I noticed there is no ice in the bowl. Wouldn't put it past her to have lukewarm water in there and is just pretending it's ice water.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> I noticed there is no ice in the bowl. Wouldn't put it past her to have lukewarm water in there and is just pretending it's ice water.


If you click on it, there is a note on the bottom of the screen saying they took the once out right before filming.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> If you click on it, there is a note on the bottom of the screen saying they took the once out right before filming.


Ok, I watch it but must have missed it.


----------



## Tech

Did she melt or did she float?


----------



## Grumpy




----------

